Ask HN: Favourite books on anthropology you'd recommend? - jimsojim
======
mcshaner1
I’m not quite sure these would be what you’re looking for, but I enjoyed the
following:

Seeing Like a Rover - Janet Vertesi

Human-Machine Reconfigurations - Lucy Suchman

Where the Action Is - Paul Dourish

Seeing Like a State - James C. Scott

------
flatfilefan
When cultures collide

